# GDG hypothetical Man Bag Question GDG



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Lets say hypothetically a fellow RTF feller had asked me for advice on the make and model and point of purchase of a quality over the shoulder carry all. A rugged manly type like that carried by the main character in the movie “Bullet Proof Monk” or by the T.V. Show 24’s lead Agent Jack. Not that I would consider hypothetically carrying a man bag. But I do hypothetically tire of all the crap in my pockets hypothetically pulling my trousers down. And when I hypothetically load up my shirt pocket I look like a Wal-Mart Greeter.
Do any of the fellers here know of a cousin of a friend of a co-worker (because they would not carry one themselves) who might have purchased a quality one. That they might be able to ask about so I could help the anonymous person who asked me for help?
Hypothetically of course…….;-)

Thank You all



‘


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, a friend of my first cousins husbands sister thought these looked interesting: 












http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/83-Leather-Bags-SaddleBack-Leather-Pouches  

T. Mac


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

Ken are you in the market for a "satchel"? A co-worker (male) of mine carries around what the rest of us refer to as a "murse" (short for man purse). We call him Sally.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

seandcso75 said:


> Ken are you in the market for a "satchel"? A co-worker (male) of mine carries around what the rest of us refer to as a "murse" (short for man purse). We call him Sally.


I have been having fun with the pink hat Nancy sent me. Funny observation I made with it. Walk up to a group like my wait staff that includes, um, well, …. Players from both teams? Anyway, when I walk up with the pink camo hat the straight fellers think I am gay and the gay fellers know I am not. Just a funny observation.


.


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

I think the hat looks good on you. It just shows that you are tough enough to wear pink.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

try this one Ken. They have others as well.

http://store.mcalisterclothing.org/...&Product_Code=MC-311&Category_Code=FIELD-GEAR


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

How 'bout a claymore bag? If anyone gives your hypothetical friend any crap, he can blow their arse away. Hypothetically. 

Here in the real world, that's how I carry my Retrieve-R-Trainer and its bumpers on long jaunts to neat training places, and the Chessies haven't seemed too ashamed to be seen with me.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a Crumpler 5 Million Dollar Home Photo Bag for my camera gear that is a bit metro.

It is my favorite bag...


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

http://duluthpack.com/

Nice stuff here. Did your friend need manicure tools with the clutch?

But really, Duluth makes some nice stuff, "shell bags" I believe they're called...all made in the USA too.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Secure in my manhood - I still use a backpack because it was free. I would wear the pink camo hat though.


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## DaleR (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=4&idproduct=6

I picked this up and like it. I don't use it as much as I thought I would, but that is on me more then the bag. I wanted something for CCW too. It might be too tactical looking for some lol.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

sandyg said:


>


That is quite possibly the funniest thing I've seen on this forum EVER!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Kevinismybrother said:


> Secure in my manhood - I still use a backpack because it was free. I would wear the pink camo hat though.


You gotta be special to get the pink hat.

Avatar change coming regards


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> Lets say hypothetically a fellow RTF feller had asked me for advice on the make and model and point of purchase of a quality over the shoulder carry all. A rugged manly type like that carried by the main character in the movie “Bullet Proof Monk” or by the T.V. Show 24’s lead Agent Jack. Not that I would consider hypothetically carrying a man bag. But I do hypothetically tire of all the crap in my pockets hypothetically pulling my trousers down. And when I hypothetically load up my shirt pocket I look like a Wal-Mart Greeter.
> Do any of the fellers here know of a cousin of a friend of a co-worker (because they would not carry one themselves) who might have purchased a quality one. That they might be able to ask about so I could help the anonymous person who asked me for help?
> Hypothetically of course…….;-)
> 
> ...


Ken you crack me up......wal-mart greeter, that's classic. I would wear one of those bags, I hate my stinkin pants getting weighed down with the guns, blanks, remote, yadda yadda. My husband bought me this orange vest, with the doggie hydrator-it looks like I have some kind of bladder problem when I wear it. I hate it. The only time I wear it is when we go pheasant hunting together, last year I "lost" it. 

Real men wear pink. And in light of all our RTFette's getting sick-well I think its mighty darn awesome that Ken put that picture up as his avatar.


----------



## Matt's Grizz (Apr 17, 2008)

Your a brave man to discuss such a subject......I chaulk this up to different strokes for different folks! Anywho i'll try to help a guy out...I'd try www.filson.com. I buy my work clothes from them and they have the best customer service ever. They could have a nice "european carry all" for ya.


----------

